# New Electric Chair Design Complete



## jschwinck (Aug 31, 2013)

New Electric Chair design prototype complete.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He's smokin'!


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

That'll freak some people out.
Good job.


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

I like the "finally dead" pose toward the end- looking good.


----------



## weaz (Sep 11, 2010)

So Cool!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Well done!


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

Outstanding!!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

The dummy looks real~excellent electrocution!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

he is fried nice and crispy!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Gee whiz, crispy critter. He must have been a bad boy.


----------

